# Avocado Lovers?



## Snip 13

I know this fruit gets a bad rap with it's high fat content but it's actually so good for you!

It's one of my all time favourites and it's so darn tasty! 

Are there any avocado lovers on DC? 

My favourite way is just cut in half, sprinkled with lemon or lime juice and some flaked or coarse salt. 

I also enjoy it mashed with a dash of vinegar, salt and cracked black pepper. Served on toasted bread with lashings of real butter!

Mashed avocado is great between 2 slices of buttered toast with a fried or poached egg and some relish or salsa. (A little bit of crispy bacon won't hurt either )

How do you enjoy this humble fruit?


----------



## Zhizara

I love avocados!  I enjoy them cut in half and stuffed with shrimp salad.  No need to peel the avocado.

I make a really easy guacamole with peeled and chopped  avocado with just lemon juice and a couple of scoops of salsa.


----------



## Snip 13

Zhizara said:


> I love avocados! I enjoy them cut in half and stuffed with shrimp salad. No need to peel the avocado.
> 
> I make a really easy guacamole with peeled and chopped avocado with just lemon juice and a couple of scoops of salsa.


 

Yum!
You just reminded me of one of my favourites. Scampi with guacamole for dipping!


----------



## pacanis

I can count the number of times I've had avocados on two fingers, so I guess I'm not a lover. I liked them both times though.
I grilled them and filled with a corn/black bean salsa.


----------



## Katie H

I, too, really like avocados.  One of my favorites, and timely now because of Easter, is to make deviled eggs and mashing avocado with the egg yolk, add some crisp chopped bacon and fill the egg white shell.  I'm sure there's more to the recipe than that, but you get the idea.  Really, really good!!!!


----------



## Snip 13

Katie H said:


> I, too, really like avocados. One of my favorites, and timely now because of Easter, is to make deviled eggs and mashing avocado with the egg yolk, add some crisp chopped bacon and fill the egg white shell. I'm sure there's more to the recipe than that, but you get the idea. Really, really good!!!!


 
That's a good idea! I should try that 

P.S Thank you for moving my thread, couldn't find a fruit forum


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> I can count the number of times I've had avocados on two fingers, so I guess I'm not a lover. I liked them both times though.
> I grilled them and filled with a corn/black bean salsa.


 
At least you liked it


----------



## pacanis

Snip 13 said:


> At least you liked it


 
I think the only reason I even tried them was so I could cut them around, twist them into halves and thunk my knife into the pit to get it out 
Just like on TV


----------



## MrsLMB

Avacados ... I love them !!!

Fortunately for me DH does not so when I buy them I do not have to share.

I love them plain, with a dash of pepper and salt, sliced and added to ANY sandwich, with cottage cheese, with shrimp, scallops, steak, chicken  ... hmmmm .. guess I love them most any way.

They are my 2nd guilty indulgence .. first being chocolate of course !


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Two words:  Guacamole & More guacamole.  

I do have to say, either sliced avocados or guac goes good on BLT's  and chicken/ turkey sandwiches.


----------



## Cerise

My favorite avocado go-to is...

Avocado & tomato salad, with red onion, & lime or vinaigrette dressing. (You can add fresh mozzarella balls to the mix, if you like.)

Avocado & crab is another favorite:

Avocado stuffed w/ crab salad & fresh lime juice

Avocado and crab or salmon cocktail

Avocado bruschetta or crostini - diced avos, halved cherry or grape tomatoes, red onion, fresh herbs, lime juice.

Avocado BLTs

Avocado crab cakes

Avocado crab dip

Pico de gallo

Avocado & strawberry salsa over grilled fish


----------



## CraigC

We have a tree in our back yard. I use them in Mexican stuff, SW stuff, Cuban stuff and there is a Thai curry that has slightly cooked avocado in it.


----------



## Cerise

An easy party appetizer I like is, crab and avocado timbales. Change the ingredients to suit your taste.

Crab Avocado Timbale First Course Appetizer


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> I think the only reason I even tried them was so I could cut them around, twist them into halves and thunk my knife into the pit to get it out
> Just like on TV


 


Don't you eat guacamole?


----------



## Snip 13

MrsLMB said:


> Avacados ... I love them !!!
> 
> Fortunately for me DH does not so when I buy them I do not have to share.
> 
> I love them plain, with a dash of pepper and salt, sliced and added to ANY sandwich, with cottage cheese, with shrimp, scallops, steak, chicken ... hmmmm .. guess I love them most any way.
> 
> They are my 2nd guilty indulgence .. first being chocolate of course !


 
Lucky you! My whole family loves them  
Nothing to feel guilty about, avo's are a healthy treat!


----------



## Snip 13

CraigC said:


> We have a tree in our back yard. I use them in Mexican stuff, SW stuff, Cuban stuff and there is a Thai curry that has slightly cooked avocado in it.


 
Oh man! I'm green with envy  I miss my avocado tree!!!!


----------



## Steve Kroll

I like them almost every way that I've ever had them, save one: avocado ice cream. That recipe didn't really work out so well.


----------



## Snip 13

Cerise said:


> My favorite avocado go-to is...
> 
> Avocado & tomato salad, with red onion, & lime or vinaigrette dressing. (You can add fresh mozzarella balls to the mix, if you like.)
> 
> Avocado & crab is another favorite:
> 
> Avocado stuffed w/ crab salad & fresh lime juice
> 
> Avocado and crab or salmon cocktail
> 
> Avocado bruschetta or crostini - diced avos, halved cherry or grape tomatoes, red onion, fresh herbs, lime juice.
> 
> Avocado BLTs
> 
> Avocado crab cakes
> 
> Avocado crab dip
> 
> Pico de gallo
> 
> Avocado & strawberry salsa over grilled fish


 
Yum! You're making me hungry 

Luckily I have 3 ripe avocado's in my veggie rack


----------



## Snip 13

Steve Kroll said:


> I like them almost every way that I've ever had them, save one: avocado ice cream. That recipe didn't really work out so well.


 
I can't picture avocado ice cream  How did it taste?

I love avo's any way but sweet! I'll stick to savoury


----------



## CraigC

Snip 13 said:


> Oh man! I'm green with envy  I miss my avocado tree!!!!


 
I thought I had lost mine when hurricane Wilma knocked it down. The roots were pretty exposed. I started cutting away branches, as it had fallen onto the patio and it sprang almost back to its original position as the weight got removed. A few stout branches grew on the opposite side and we were back in business.


----------



## Snip 13

CraigC said:


> I thought I had lost mine when hurricane Wilma knocked it down. The roots were pretty exposed. I started cutting away branches, as it had fallen onto the patio and it sprang almost back to its original position as the weight got removed. A few stout branches grew on the opposite side and we were back in business.


 
Thank goodness you saved it! You've got a treasure there 
I'll have to move again to have one!


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> I can count the number of times I've had avocados on two fingers, so I guess I'm not a lover. I liked them both times though.
> I grilled them and filled with a corn/black bean salsa.


 
I found the prefect avocado for you Pac


----------



## pacanis

Snip 13 said:


> Don't you eat guacamole?


 
Nope. Never made it and never saw it at a party to try.
All I know about guacamole is what I've seen in pictures 

ETA: that looks delicious!


----------



## Snip 13

Damn ! You're missing out!

The bacon wrapped avocado seems simple to make too. I see it's just stuffed with cheese, wrapped in bacon and grilled! Maybe that can be avo no 3


----------



## jkath

I eat an avo each day =0) I love 'em!
I like them savory, as well as sweet (they sub out well in various cake/brownie recipes)

I do the deviled egg thing too, Katie =0) I mash the yoke with avo, fresh dill, plain greek yogurt and pink salt. 
I wanted to post a photo, but it won't take my url from either twitter or pinterest


----------



## Snip 13

jkath said:


> I eat an avo each day =0) I love 'em!
> I like them savory, as well as sweet (they sub out well in various cake/brownie recipes)
> 
> I do the deviled egg thing too, Katie =0) I mash the yoke with avo, fresh dill, plain greek yogurt and pink salt.
> I wanted to post a photo, but it won't take my url from either twitter or pinterest


Dang! Wish I could eat them every day 
Too expensive out of season so I just have them when they're seasonal.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Love avocado . Guacamole is a favourite, although I did make a chocolate mousse with one recently and it was lovely .


----------



## Snip 13

I forgot about avocado and shrimp California Rolls! And salmon... and crab lol!


----------



## jkath

Snip 13 said:


> Dang! Wish I could eat them every day
> Too expensive out of season so I just have them when they're seasonal.


 oh that is a bummer!
Ours are seasonal, but it's just different varieties at different times. 
My favorite are Reed, which are in the fall. They are HUGE! and really buttery. 

BTW, did you know you can freeze the fruit as a mash?


----------



## Kayelle

Snip, I wish you could come here next fall. Every year we go to an Avocado Festival near here and avocado's are celebrated like you wouldn't believe! I've sampled everything from avocado ice cream to pie. Here's a recipe from the festival that I use often and it's delicious. 

AVOCADO SALAD DRESSING

1 large avocado peeled, mashed   
1/2 c. sour cream   
1/4 c. milk   
1/4 c. mayonnaise   
1 Tbsp. lemon juice   
1/4 tsp.garlic powder 
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. fresh ground pepper

2-3 drops hot sauce     
Mix together and refrigerate several hours to blend flavors.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Avacado, let me count the ways.

1. Guacomole
2. Sliced as a side dish
3. Sliced and put into pita-pocket sandwiches with thin beef slices, tomato, and bean sprouts, with home made mayo
4. Diced into salads
5. with cheese
6. in burritoes, tacos, etc.
7. Served with chili as a mouth refresher/cleanser
8. straight up with a bit of lime
9. in Soup

There may be other great ways to use this wonderful fruit that I haven't tried yet.  In fact, I'm sure that there are great ways to use them that would be new to me.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll

Snip 13 said:


> I can't picture avocado ice cream  How did it taste?
> 
> I love avo's any way but sweet! I'll stick to savoury


It was sweet with a very odd avocado flavor and texture. Not good at all.


----------



## taxlady

Stirling doesn't like avocados, so I forget to buy them.

When I was a kid, my mum used to serve them with salad dressing (any kind) in the hole from the stone. I still do that. When I don't have any salad dressing handy, I use mayo and a splash of Worcestershire.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks for initiating this thread, Snip.  What a wonderful treasure-house of ideas for eating avos.  I love them cubed into a salad of mixed greens with onion and tomatoes, but I see there are lots of ways that I've never tried.  I do make guacamole and like it a lot, too.

Do you leave the seed in any portion that's left over to keep it from going brown?


----------



## slett

Avocados are good for you!  I eat 4 or 5 a week for sure.  I top my daily salad with one almost every day.  Delicious!


----------



## slett

And for those who don't know, if your making guacamole, keep that pit!  Just chuck it on top and it keeps it from going brown for quite some time.  Or if you only want half an avocado, leave the pit in the half you don't eat, wrap it up and it'll keep in the fridge for a day or 2.


----------



## GotGarlic

slett said:


> And for those who don't know, if your making guacamole, keep that pit!  Just chuck it on top and it keeps it from going brown for quite some time.  Or if you only want half an avocado, leave the pit in the half you don't eat, wrap it up and it'll keep in the fridge for a day or 2.



That's actually an old wives' tale.  Press plastic wrap onto the surface to prevent exposure to the air which causes browning.


----------



## powerplantop

My favs




Palta Rellena / Stuffed Avocado by powerplantop, on Flickr




Palta Rellena by powerplantop, on Flickr




Shrimp Stuffed Avocado by powerplantop, on Flickr




Milano Sandwich by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like avocados with avocados...I will eat them anyway I can get them. I have two getting ready for me right now.


----------



## taxlady

slett said:


> And for those who don't know, if your making guacamole, keep that pit!  Just chuck it on top and it keeps it from going brown for quite some time.  Or if you only want half an avocado, leave the pit in the half you don't eat, wrap it up and it'll keep in the fridge for a day or 2.





GotGarlic said:


> That's actually an old wives' tale.  Press plastic wrap onto the surface to prevent exposure to the air which causes browning.


Yup, it's air that oxidizes the avocado to brown. Citrus juice helps (it's has anti-oxidants).

If you leave the pit in the half avocado, it will keep the hole from going brown, 'cause it's not exposed to air.


----------



## Cerise

Another...

*Avocado Strawberry Spinach salad*, with feta cheese & lime/honey/oil/S&P dressing.


----------



## Snip 13

Kayelle said:


> Snip, I wish you could come here next fall. Every year we go to an Avocado Festival near here and avocado's are celebrated like you wouldn't believe! I've sampled everything from avocado ice cream to pie. Here's a recipe from the festival that I use often and it's delicious.
> 
> AVOCADO SALAD DRESSING
> 
> 1 large avocado peeled, mashed
> 1/2 c. sour cream
> 1/4 c. milk
> 1/4 c. mayonnaise
> 1 Tbsp. lemon juice
> 1/4 tsp.garlic powder
> 1/4 tsp. salt
> 1/4 tsp. fresh ground pepper
> 
> 2-3 drops hot sauce
> Mix together and refrigerate several hours to blend flavors.


 
Wish I was there too! That sounds great


----------



## Snip 13

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks for initiating this thread, Snip. What a wonderful treasure-house of ideas for eating avos. I love them cubed into a salad of mixed greens with onion and tomatoes, but I see there are lots of ways that I've never tried. I do make guacamole and like it a lot, too.
> 
> Do you leave the seed in any portion that's left over to keep it from going brown?


 
My pleasure  I just love avo's!!!!

I wrap my leftover avocado halves in plastic wrap. If the wrap has direct contact with the avo it doesn't go brown so quickly.
Not that we have leftovers very often


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like avocados with avocados...I will eat them anyway I can get them. I have two getting ready for me right now.


 
I had to that were ready last night. I ate both 
They were small, about half the size of regular avocados but so creamy 
Just had them with a dash of lemon and maldon salt. Still the best way to eat them for me !


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I've been knows to go to a nearby grocery store and purchase an avacado or two for my work lunch.  People around here look at me like I'm nuts.  Don't care though.  They may be right.  But I do love avocados, especially with a touch of lime juice and Tobasco.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Snip 13

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I've been knows to go to a nearby grocery store and purchase an avacado or two for my work lunch. People around here look at me like I'm nuts. Don't care though. They may be right. But I do love avocados, especially with a touch of lime juice and Tobasco.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
You're not nuts, the people who stare are 
Avocado is great with just salt, pepper, lemon or Tabasco in any combination!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just put one in my lunch...I should chop it and put it in the tomatillo sauce I am taking, but odds are I will just eat it with some Himalayan Pink Salt and a spoon!


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just put one in my lunch...I should chop it and put it in the tomatillo sauce I am taking, but odds are I will just eat it with some Himalayan Pink Salt and a spoon!


 
Eating one with salt and a spoon as we speak!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just put one in my lunch...I should chop it and put it in the tomatillo sauce I am taking, but odds are I will just eat it with some Himalayan Pink Salt and a spoon!


 
You should get yourself one of these Himalayan Salt Blocks, Himalayan Salt Plates, Himalayan Salt Cooking, Himalayan Pink Salt
Getting one or two, one for cooking and one for a plate, is still on my wish list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> You should get yourself one of these Himalayan Salt Blocks, Himalayan Salt Plates, Himalayan Salt Cooking, Himalayan Pink Salt
> Getting one or two, one for cooking and one for a plate, is still on my wish list.



A Salt plate is on my wish list, too...I just make do with my coarse pink salt in the grinder...and the two candle holders and the salt lamp...


----------



## Kylie1969

I dont like them but Steve loves them


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had Chicken Tamales with tomatillo sauce with an AVOCADO for lunch!  It was yummy!!

Everyone was envious of my lunch.


----------



## no mayonnaise

I loooooooooooooooooove avocado.  My favorite is avocado tacos; just sliced avocado, lettuce, tomato, and shredded cheddar cheese on a freshly made corn tortilla.  Little salt/pepper and lime juice to finish.  Always a go-to in Mexican restaurants.
Also just sliced and served over the top of an omelette, with a little sour cream and caviar.
The texture and somewhat-mild flavor of avocados makes them practically limitless in their application.


----------



## Lindazoe

I love them.  I usually am too greedy to cook with them and end up  eating them as they are before I cook with them or add them to a  salad.........


----------



## Snip 13

Another favourite of mine is making a simple guacamole with just avo, lemon, salt and pepper eating it with prawn cocktail chips 

Thanks for all the great ideas guys!!!!!!


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> Another favourite of mine is making a simple guacamole with just avo, lemon, salt and pepper eating it with prawn cocktail chips
> 
> Thanks for all the great ideas guys!!!!!!


I was thinking, "How can it be guacamole with no tomato?", then I realized that guacamole means avocado mole.


----------



## MrsLMB

Snip 13 said:


> Another favourite of mine is making a simple guacamole with just avo, lemon, salt and pepper eating it with prawn cocktail chips
> 
> Thanks for all the great ideas guys!!!!!!


 
Prawn Cocktail Chips ... don't have those here.  Do they taste like prawns?


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> Prawn Cocktail Chips ... don't have those here.  Do they taste like prawns?



Wondered the same thing.  Or are they just crackers served with prawns?


----------



## jkath

Avocado: my comfort food breakfast, and a chocolate dessert (plus my pup) 
Avocado for Breakfast and Dessert | sockmonkeyskitchen


----------



## Snip 13

MrsLMB said:


> Prawn Cocktail Chips ... don't have those here. Do they taste like prawns?


 
Yes, they taste like prawns


----------



## Snip 13

Dawgluver said:


> Wondered the same thing. Or are they just crackers served with prawns?


 
Posted a pic. Yes, they taste like prawns.


----------



## pacanis

Amazing... although I had some BBQ ribs flavored potato chips just the other day. And they did surprisingly have that BBQ pork ribs taste to them.


----------



## MrsLMB

Snip 13 said:


> Posted a pic. Yes, they taste like prawns.


 
Oooooohhhhhh .. I want some of those !!!  Did a quick search .. looks like you are the lucky one !


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Amazing... although I had some BBQ ribs flavored potato chips just the other day. And they did surprisingly have that BBQ pork ribs taste to them.


 
I found some chips that taste just like sweetcorn too! Very cool.
Doesn't take much to amuse me


----------



## Snip 13

MrsLMB said:


> Oooooohhhhhh .. I want some of those !!! Did a quick search .. looks like you are the lucky one !


 
They are very popular here, many Brand Names make them. Try online, you won't be sorry! They're delicious


----------



## pacanis

Wow, sweet corn.
Whatever happened to the days when chips just tasted like salt?


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Wow, sweet corn.
> Whatever happened to the days when chips just tasted like salt?


 
Guess they have to make junk food taste like real food somehow


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> Yes, they taste like prawns


I remember something similar from Chinese stores.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I remember something similar from Chinese stores.


I used to buy something similar when I would hit Chinatown. I no longer venture into that neighbourhood, so don't know if they are still available there or not.


----------



## Steve Kroll

pacanis said:


> Wow, sweet corn.
> Whatever happened to the days when chips just tasted like salt?


Looking at some of Kleenex's junk food "reviews" I've often wondered the same thing. I still like chips occasionally, but if the ingredient list is any more than potatoes, oil, and salt, I say no thanks.


----------



## Addie

Steve Kroll said:


> Looking at some of Kleenex's junk food "reviews" I've often wondered the same thing. I still like chips occasionally, but if the ingredient list is any more than potatoes, oil, and salt, I say no thanks.


 
When I made the store run a short while ago, I stopped at the chips. Sad to say, there wern't any "just chips."


----------



## CWS4322

I have to say since I started eating my grains + greens + eggs in the morning, my craving for chips has become non-existent. The same is true for fried foods and sweets. But, it I were to design a flavor for a snack food, it would be curry rice cakes (using my friend's homemade curry powder).


----------



## CWS4322

I came very close to adding this to tomorrow's menu:

A sliced egg and avocado smørrebød plus some (rather big) news | Five And Spice


----------



## kadesma

I make a dip from 2-3 avocados depending on their size if small 3 if med or large 2 peel, mash well adding about 2 tab. of evoo then some salt, then 1/2 cup mayo or more. and crushed garlic 2 cloves should do. The mayo can be added to if you like a more light  dip I don't use chips but instead slice thinly  of the small  baguettes sourdough is our favorite. i  this is a stapel at every famly gettogether. My dad loved this dip and no fooling with it was allowed. Mom once tried adding crisp bacon, he ate it but asked that the next timeplease leave out the BACON!!!
kades


----------



## Snip 13

The prawn chips do have more than 3 ingredients Steve lol! They're my yearly preservative :p

Maize flour, Potato starch, Vegetable Oil with antioxidant (TBHQ), Lactose, Salt, Acidifying agents, Sugar, Milk solids, Vegetable powder (Onion, Garlic, Tomato), Inactive dried yeast, Maltodextrin, Flavouring (Nature identical), Hydrolysed vegetable protein, Fruit powder, Free flowing agent, Caramel powder, Herbs and Spices, Extracts of herbs and spices, Flavour enhancer, Natural colourants.


----------



## vitauta

i love the velvety, buttery taste and feel of avocado rolled up in sushi


----------



## CharlieD

The only way I eat avocado is in guacamole but even then I have my reservations. I do not like the color, I do not like the taste, I do not like the texture, I simply do not like it. Brrrrrrrr....


----------



## powerplantop

CharlieD said:


> The only way I eat avocado is in guacamole but even then I have my reservations. I do not like the color, I do not like the taste, I do not like the texture, I simply do not like it. Brrrrrrrr....



I am the same with oysters. Love seafood just can not do oysters.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CharlieD said:


> The only way I eat avocado is in guacamole but even then I have my reservations. I do not like the color, I do not like the taste, I do not like the texture, I simply do not like it. Brrrrrrrr....



I do not like green eggs and ham.  I will not eat them, Sam I Am.

It's ok.  I won't eat mint.  I don't like the odor, I don't like the taste.  I simply do not like it. Brrrrrr....

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Snip 13

I think the only way I've eaten avocados that I don't like is cooked. They taste weird cooked!


----------



## Mad Cook

Snip 13 said:


> I know this fruit gets a bad rap with it's high fat content but it's actually so good for you!
> 
> It's one of my all time favourites and it's so darn tasty!
> 
> Are there any avocado lovers on DC?
> 
> My favourite way is just cut in half, sprinkled with lemon or lime juice and some flaked or coarse salt.
> 
> I also enjoy it mashed with a dash of vinegar, salt and cracked black pepper. Served on toasted bread with lashings of real butter!
> 
> Mashed avocado is great between 2 slices of buttered toast with a fried or poached egg and some relish or salsa. (A little bit of crispy bacon won't hurt either )
> 
> How do you enjoy this humble fruit?


Any way they come. I love avocados (especially the Hass ones).

Yes they do have a lot of fat but most of it is good fat of the sort that lowers "bad" cholesterol and raises "good" cholesterol and they are bursting with vitamins. I was once told that they use them for weaning babies.

I tend to think that the goodness in them outweighs the calories and I defy Slimming World rules and make an advocado a "free" food.


----------



## KatyCooks

Mad Cook, do you find it as irritating as I do, that the supermarkets sell either rock hard avocadoes (which are expensive enough), or charge a premium for so-called "ripe" ones?


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Mad Cook, do you find it as irritating as I do, that the supermarkets sell either rock hard avocadoes (which are expensive enough), or charge a premium for so-called "ripe" ones?



Hmm.  We have the same problem here in the States.  So hard to find a good one.  Best place in the world for avocados IMHO is Mexico.  We went to one grocer there where the avos were bigger than my head! Smooth skin, huge, no wonder guacamole is so cheap there!


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm. We have the same problem here in the States. So hard to find a good one. Best place in the world for avocados IMHO is Mexico. We went to one grocer there where the avos were bigger than my head! Smooth skin, huge, no wonder guacamole is so cheap there!


 
Now that I am surprised about DL.  I thought you would have an abundance of properly ripe, lovely Avocado in the US!  

On the very rare occasions I get a gorgeous Avocado, I have been known to just cut it in half, twist it and get in there with a spoon!    (I usually manage to fill the other half with prawns and Marie Rose sauce before scoffing that too...)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's the best way to tackle an avocado...with a spoon!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Now that I am surprised about DL.  I thought you would have an abundance of properly ripe, lovely Avocado in the US!
> 
> On the very rare occasions I get a gorgeous Avocado, I have been known to just cut it in half, twist it and get in there with a spoon!    (I usually manage to fill the other half with prawns and Marie Rose sauce before scoffing that too...)



We do the same here, Katy!  And I was introduced to prawns in avocado eons ago by a friend on our first foray to London!  I think we ate them every day we saw them on a menu.....

Our Florida and California friends probably also have better access to good avos.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's the best way to tackle an avocado...with a spoon!!!!


 
Come on PF - a little finesse please!  You have to quickly slice the half "shell" in a criss-cross pattern - then the spoon gluttony is even easier!


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> We do the same here, Katy! And I was introduced to prawns in avocado eons ago by a friend on our first foray to London! I think we ate them every day we saw them on a menu.....
> 
> Our Florida and California friends probably also have better access to good avos.


 
Avocado and prawns is a marriage made in heaven.  

Very retro I know, but why change something that works so well?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

An interesting blog post on avocados.

http://www.gardenbetty.com/2013/02/how-to-tell-when-an-avocado-is-ripe-on-the-tree/

I frequently find only hard avocados around here but I get them anyway. I just let them sit on the counter a few days and they ripen just fine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Come on PF - a little finesse please!  You have to quickly slice the half "shell" in a criss-cross pattern - then the spoon gluttony is even easier!



I never seem to have a problem with getting at the avocado...


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never seem to have a problem with getting at the avocado...


 

Fair enough!  When it comes to a ripe avocado - it's everyone for themselves I say!


----------



## powerplantop

KatyCooks said:


> Avocado and prawns is a marriage made in heaven.
> 
> Very retro I know, but why change something that works so well?



Like this? 




Shrimp Stuffed Avocado by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## KatyCooks

powerplantop said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp Stuffed Avocado by powerplantop, on Flickr


 
Nothing remotely like that, but by gum that looks good!  (And I would scoff it in a heartbeat).


----------



## Dawgluver

powerplantop said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/40726522@N02/8108698399/
> Shrimp Stuffed Avocado by powerplantop, on Flickr





I recall a tomato mayo based dressing on them too.

Well, I may just have to go back to London sometime to find the exact recipe.


----------



## KatyCooks

Would this be a bad time to admit that I have (in desperation), nuked a rock hard Avocado?


----------



## Dawgluver

Did it work?


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> I recall a tomato mayo based dressing on them too.
> 
> Well, I may just have to go back to London sometime to find the exact recipe.


 
Well, if you mix mayo, tomato puree, lemon juice, a tiny bit of Paprika (or if you like some heat - some Cayenne), S&P, with a small amount of cream....  you should have the perfect sauce to coat your lovely prawns and pay due attention to your creamy avocado....


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Well, if you mix mayo, tomato puree, lemon juice, a tiny bit of Paprika (or if you like some heat - some Cayenne), S&P, with a small amount of cream....  you should have the perfect sauce to coat your lovely prawns and pay due attention to your creamy avocado....



Hmm.  Katy, that may be it!  Thanks!

Still won't keep me from visiting London again.  How's the snorkeling there?  Oh, that's right, never mind.  The Thames isn't known for that.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Did it work?


 

No.  

It softened.   But it did nothing to improve the flavour.

Avocadoes are very delicate.


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> No.
> 
> It softened.   But it did nothing to improve the flavour.
> 
> Avocadoes are very delicate.



Bummer.  OK, apparently we can freeze prepared guacamole.  Costco does it all the time.  I did not know this until I saw it here.  And apparently it keeps well.  I did not know that.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm. Katy, that may be it! Thanks!
> 
> Still won't keep me from visiting London again. How's the snorkeling there? Oh, that's right, never mind. The Thames isn't known for that.


 
Give it a go - and make it to your personal taste.  (But don't go overboard on the tomato puree.)   

As for London?  I was there in August and it was hopping!  A very vibrant place to be!    So definitely come back!  

And the Thames is a lot cleaner than it used to be......  but I still wouldn't snorkel there!!


----------



## CraigC

Folks, avacados will not ripen on the tree. They can take 7-10 days to ripen after picking. If transported in a nitogen environment, they will not begin to ripen until exposed to O2 in air.


----------



## taxlady

CraigC said:


> Folks, avacados will not ripen on the tree. They can take 7-10 days to ripen after picking. If transported in a nitogen environment, they will not begin to ripen until exposed to O2 in air.


Interesting. I didn't know that.


----------



## Andy M.

CraigC said:


> Folks, avacados will not ripen on the tree. They can take 7-10 days to ripen after picking. If transported in a nitogen environment, they will not begin to ripen until exposed to O2 in air.



They can take 3-4 days in my kitchen in a bag with a banana or an apple.


----------



## CraigC

Andy M. said:


> They can take 3-4 days in my kitchen in a bag with a banana or an apple.


 
A tomato in the bag will work as well. I imagine you are talking about Hass? The avacado variety I grow take 7-10 days, even with the gas help.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Interesting. I didn't know that.



Me neither.  No wonder so many I get need to sit on the counter for so long.


----------



## Mad Cook

KatyCooks said:


> Mad Cook, do you find it as irritating as I do, that the supermarkets sell either rock hard avocadoes (which are expensive enough), or charge a premium for so-called "ripe" ones?


It's a supermarket thing. I buy the hard, unripe ones a few days before I need them and put them in a brown paper bag (colour of bag not essential) in a drawer until they ripen up. 

The situation seems to be the other way over *here. You can often buy a bag or 3-5 ripe avocados at a "special" (ie low) price in the "For Quick Sale" display of ripe fruit and veg - what the store thinks is on it's way out but the (sensible) customer knows it just right. Supermarkets don't have a clue.

Edit:- *sorry Katy, just realised you're a Hampshire girl not a New Hampshire girl!


----------



## Mad Cook

KatyCooks said:


> Nothing remotely like that, but by gum that looks good! (And I would scoff it in a heartbeat).


"by gum" - now _there's_ a Yorkshire expression!


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> It's a supermarket thing. I buy the hard, unripe ones a few days before I need them and put them in a brown paper bag (colour of bag not essential) in a drawer until they ripen up.
> 
> The situation seems to be the other way round here. You can often buy a bag or 3-5 ripe avocados at a "special" (ie low) price in the "For Quick Sale" display of  ripe fruit and veg - what the store thinks is on it's way out but the (sensible) customer knows it just right. Supermarkets don't have a clue.


I wouldn't say the supermarkets don't have a clue. If they don't sell them quickly, they will go from just right to past their prime.


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> I recall a tomato mayo based dressing on them too.
> 
> Well, I may just have to go back to London sometime to find the exact recipe.


Dawgluver, it's called "Marie Rose Sauce" (lord knows why) and it's equal quantities of mayo and tomato ketchup with lemon juice and Worcestershire sauce to taste. (Lee & Perrin's Worcestershire sauce is best if you can get it) . Sadly, much of what you get in restaurants in Britain comes out of a jar.

But don't let me put you off visiting London again.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> I wouldn't say the supermarkets don't have a clue. If they don't sell them quickly, they will go from just right to past their prime.


Well, yes, but you'd think they'd have the sense to point them up as "prime" avocados to con the customer into snapping them up. 

When I watch Ina Garten and other American cooks on television shopping in "markets" and see the array of veg on offer I do get a bit jealous. I tend to shop for veg in independent small stores for freshness and quality rather than supermarkets where veg tends to look and be very tired.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> Dawgluver, it's called "Marie Rose Sauce" (lord knows why) and it's equal quantities of mayo and tomato ketchup with lemon juice and Worcestershire sauce (Lee & Perrin's is best if you can get it) to taste.
> 
> But don't let me put you off visiting London again.



Thanks, Mad Cook!  I had to Google it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marie_Rose_sauce as I was curious about the origin.  Ah, and going back through this thread, that's what Katy said it was too.

And I was in London in the late '70’s, when it was popular.  Makes sense.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> Well, yes, but you'd think they'd have the sense to point them up as "prime" avocados to con the customer into snapping them up.
> 
> When I watch Ina Garten and other American cooks on television shopping in "markets" and see the array of veg on offer I do get a bit jealous. I tend to shop for veg in independent small stores for freshness and quality rather than supermarkets where veg tends to look and be very tired.


Ah, I see what you're saying. I guess it's more effort than they think it's worth. I always check on the avocados in the "quick sell bin", but, they are almost always past their prime. 

I generally only buy fruits and veg from one supermarket, Mourelatos, because they care, and at the health food store. Not much in the way of greengrocers around here.

We have a supermarket called Loblaws. I was talking to someone who said she didn't like the fruit and veg from Mourelatos. It isn't as "pretty" as the stuff at Loblaws (next door). When I look at the overpriced fruit and veg at Loblaws, it gives me the creeps. It's all so uniform.  I occasionally buy some organic fruit/veg at Loblaws, if I am there and don't have time to go to the health food store too.


----------



## medtran49

Andy M. said:


> They can take 3-4 days in my kitchen in a bag with a banana or an apple.


 
Well they take a little longer for us since we walk out into our backyard and pick them (no shipping time to the grocery).  By the time you add in shipping, you're at least at 7-10 days assuming they haven't been kept in a high nitrogen environment.


----------



## KatyCooks

medtran49 said:


> Well they take a little longer for us since we walk out into our backyard and pick them (no shipping time to the grocery). By the time you add in shipping, you're at least at 7-10 days assuming they haven't been kept in a high nitrogen environment.


 

Interesting!  So even when they are literally in your back garden, you have to pick them way before you can eat them?  Do they really not ripen on the tree?


----------



## medtran49

They will eventually fall off the tree by themselves but they are still hard at that point and have to ripen/soften over time. You can speed up the process a tiny bit by putting in a bag with a banana or tomato but not more than a day or 2 at most. 

We're just getting to the time that our personal avocados will ripen/soften before they rot. We'll start picking 1 every so often to see how it does. We'll have them thru late November/mid to late December depending on weather. Other varieties of locally-grown avocados have been in the stores for 2-3 months and soon will be out of season. Avocados grown in Florida are the big, smooth-skinned type.


----------

